
Judge Orders Defendant to Decrypt Laptop - archiebunker
http://www.wired.com/2012/01/judge-orders-laptop-decryption/
======
couchdive
The Prosecutors got the password from an ex-husband, decrypted the laptop, and
she took a plea shortly thereafter

